
Alternative to Instagram Photo Maps – It Is Called UrbanBird - SFMission
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1109814892
======
minimaxir
You can't do the "I Just Found" trope _for your own app_.

~~~
SFMission
updated ;)

